# Help me identify parts of irrigation system



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

1. I know my system has 6 zones, yet I only see 5 zone valves? What am I missing?

2. What is this valve with the question mark next to it? Is it the one way check valve?

3. Where should I blow out the system from? Not shown in the picture, but the system is attached directly to the normal hose outlet on the side of the home to that valve shown in the picture with the question mark next to it.

First season owning an irrigation system. You're help is appreciated.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

OK, so the valve you have labeled with a ? is your main valve. Then the other valves are controlling your individual zones. If you have six zones there must be one more valve that is somewhere in yard.

Are you sure you have six zones? Do you have sprinklers running with each zone or are you counting the wires coming into the controller?

As for winterizing... Get yourself a converter that you can screw into the main hose to hook up a compressor and run each zone to blow out the system.

Here is want you need:
https://www.amazon.com/Winterize-Motorhome-Camper-Travel-Trailer/dp/B017CM0134/ref=asc_df_B017CM0134/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312061936460&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8768580680488760020&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028270&hvtargid=pla-570131678618&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=63195598478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=312061936460&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8768580680488760020&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028270&hvtargid=pla-570131678618

Hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------

